# BETPREPARE.com



## HQ Tipsters (Nov 9, 2016)

If you are looking for professional tipsters webpage, you're on the right place.

Betprepare.com has been a gathering point for 30 professional tipsters since September of 2013. All of our tipsters have years of experience in betting and publishing tips. They are experts specialized in certain sports (competitions), who write tips for Betprepare and previews for the regional site Dvoznak.com (launched in October of 2011 and later used as a starting point for Betprepare). Unlike other web sites which sell individual tipsters, our subscription allows you to get all the tips from all the tipsters.

The tips results on Betprepare is have set new standards in the betting world. In October, we had ROI of staggering *22,8% on 93 tips.* That confirmed that results we previously recorded this summer weren’t a coincidence but rather that the new tip-publishing model is a recipe for top achievements in the long term.

Since that model was introduced, we published 309 tips with 328 betting units won and *15,4% ROI.* Had you invested EUR 50 per stake unit, *you could have made over EUR 16,000 since July.

Take a look on our last results: www.betprepare.com

Slovakia - Scotland (4:0) Handicap -1 *T:*1 @1.84
Castello - Lleida (77:80) Total points (OT incl.) 156.5 T:Over @1.93*


----------



## HQ Tipsters (Nov 10, 2016)

Yesterday we had two more great picks; now we're on *54 units of profit* and *+32.7%* of ROI!
visit us on: www.betprepare.com

*MZT Skopje Aerodrom - Gran Canaria* (75:98) *Handicap (OT incl.) +13.0 *T:*2 @1.93
Barcelona - Ademar Leon (26:25) 1st half total goals 29.5 T:Under @1.85*


----------



## HQ Tipsters (Nov 14, 2016)

This weekend was absolutely fantastic for us at www.betprepare.com, check it out.

We are continuing to rock this month! *26 winning tips* (of 34 this month) with incredible *93.20 units* and *+39.7% of ROI* after just thirteen day of November! ✔✔✔ 
Stunning, no?

If you don't believe us, just click on this link: http://bit.ly/2cb2Zlb and check our analysis, picks and tips (fully verified) which we offer in the greatest online gambling companies (*Bet365* and *Pinnacle Sports*).

If you invest 10-15 euros per day or more, the real question is not whether you can afford the subscription but whether you can afford not having the subscription. http://bit.ly/2cb2Zlb 

If I'm intimidating with this posts, sorry.


----------



## HQ Tipsters (Nov 14, 2016)

In this collage you can see our analysis on www.blogabet.com.

Visit us! https://hqtipsters.blogabet.com/


----------



## HQ Tipsters (Dec 25, 2016)

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










] We broke the 300th pick milestone! It wasn't a winning pick, but it was so close.. With 300 paid picks, we made a profit of 249 units with 14% of yield! Isn't it great?

Check it! On our Blogabet profile check out some great picks; https://hqtipsters.blogabet.com

#HQTipsters
#Blogabet


----------



## steffanovera (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello I know betprepare.com I am user in this web. I follow pedja, marko, ino, kazisky and bacos. 

What tipster do you use to send picks in https://hqtipsters.blogabet.com

Thanks


----------

